# "DONKEY IN THE HOUSE" video...guaranteed smile!



## Rogie's Maid (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi there,

I wasn't sure where to post this...in the donkey section or the video section, but I think you donkey folks might really enjoy it. Here is my post about the video:


We have entered a video contest being run by our real estate agent's company for clients selling their homes. We were supposed to create a video showcasing our home "from a pet or child's point of view". Well, I went a little crazy and brought my mini donkey into the house (much against my husband's wishes...but, well, he was at work that day...).

The resulting video turned out better than I was hoping, and people are finding it pretty funny. The question I keep getting asked is "How did you get him to do all those things?" The answer: PEANUT BUTTER! I had a friend with a big spoon and a jar of peanut butter luring him to walk around the house, so that's how we got some of it -- but lots of the funniest stuff the donkey just did on his own, and I wrote the script around what he did.

The result is now entered in the contest, and we are hoping to get voted into the top ten, because the top ten get judged by the panel of judges. We are currently trying to build our dream home, and winning this contest would be a huge help!

So, I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting this, but if it's okay, here is the link to where you can see the video and vote for it. You can vote once daily, so if you like it, please vote, vote often, and tell all your friends! We would be so grateful. LINK:

https://promoshq.wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/327371/voteable_entries/68817252


----------



## candycar (Sep 8, 2013)

Great Job & a cute donkey! Hope you win. I voted for you. Keep us informed will ya?


----------



## Rogie's Maid (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Candycar,

Thanks so much! I will keep you posted. Right now, we are ranked #4 out of 24 entries, after only two days -- yeah! We have to hope that we can keep that momentum going, so please do share it with friends if you feel like it, and come back and vote daily!

By the way, I had a silver dapple and white pinto mini once named Jelly Bean! We called him "Bean" or Wee Been". I actually lived in the city of Vancouver when I had him and I used to take him jogging for exercise (for both of us) by having two lines on him and I would drive him in front of me and run behind him. He loved it and so did I! I think we nearly caused a few car accidents, as people were not used to seeing a "horse" in the city, and most had never seen a mini. Many funny stories around that whole situation! : )

Your minis look gorgeous, I must say!

Talk to you soon,

Susan (aka Rogie's maid)


----------



## izmepeggy (Sep 8, 2013)

That was just brilliant !!!!! And of course I voted for you.I just had to share it on my facebook page.hehehe


----------



## Rogie's Maid (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you very much, Peggy! I'm hoping more people will do what you did and post it around, send it to friends, etc. The contest closes on the 22nd...I've got my fingers crossed that I can stay in the top ten until then




! Currently ranked #3, thanks to folks like you! You can vote every day if you care to...gosh, this is so much fun!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 8, 2013)

Wonderful! I voted!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 16, 2013)

Brilliant!! And of course I voted too - good luck!


----------

